# Any cichlid keepers here?



## BassAddict (Jan 26, 2014)

My tank!!


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 26, 2014)

Years ago, and only convicts. Tried everything I knew...only thing they would breed in, was a large, white, plastic soda cup. We had to weigh it down with two pieces of slate as they always cleaned the gravel out of it. They LOVED that thing! Oh, had to lose the under gravel filter and use the cheap foam for a while. The fry were sucked through the gravel.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice tank!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2014)

Ohhhhh that looks like a perfect bait


I will be by to take a few of your pets swimming!


----------



## panFried (Jan 27, 2014)

I used to have African Cichlids after a stint with Red Oscars. I really liked them. I give that crawdad a month before they eat it


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 27, 2014)

Hes been in there since the bass, i started cichlids in sept, so far so good!


----------



## panFried (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow I'm surprised. They tore my crawdad to bits... But you never know because all fish are different like any pets. I had a plecostomus that would latch onto feeder fisher and push them out of water to die then suck the meat off the bones. It was so weird I would find these little fish skeletons all over.


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339958#p339958 said:


> panFried » Mon Jan 27, 2014 6:36 pm[/url]"]Wow I'm surprised. They tore my crawdad to bits... But you never know because all fish are different like any pets. I had a plecostomus that would latch onto feeder fisher and push them out of water to die then suck the meat off the bones. It was so weird I would find these little fish skeletons all over.


What type of pleco was it? some are meat eaters I had a mess of them until 2 weeks ago when my tank crashed hard $3500 in fish gone


----------



## panFried (Jan 28, 2014)

Not sure on the type of plecostomus, common? He was just a younger one about 7" long.


----------



## redbug (Jan 28, 2014)

that is one type I didn't have 
I am getting the tank back in order I picked up an AQUAPURE nitrate filter and a new RO water filter to fill the tank 
I still have about 45 Kirbs and 4 cory cats.

Ot will take some time to get my collection going again


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 28, 2014)

@red WoW what all did you lose that totalled 3g's? 

@panfried my pleco does the same thing with the exception of killing the fish himself, if i had the money I'd get a royal pleco. 




My lfs had a baby for $30 but I am cheap!


----------



## redbug (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a pair of sliver sultans 
a 8 fish colony of king tigers 
4 snowball s
6 long fin bristle nose 
2 baby royal plecos
4 L46 zebra's 
then there were the other fish 
I had 8 glass catfish that I owned for 8 years 
15 albino cory cats that I breed 
6 long fin green cory cats
25 neon's and 10 Columbian blue tetras 
this was in my 150 gallon tank I run 2 fuval XL5 filters 
I think my problem started with a bad piece of cucumber that I feed the pleco's 
it spiked my nitrate and then my tds spiked to over 800ppm 
with daily water changes of 10% I have the tds down to 500 ppm and the Aquapure has Zeroed my nitrates 
I will rebuild lol it may take some time first on the list is a new breeding colony of cory cats I can sell or trade the babies for other fish


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn Red that sucks, and here I am crying about a 10 dollar kenyi I just lost due to a parasite..... But on the bright side kenyi made one hell of a meal for catfish!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2014)

BassAddict killed Redbug's fish!


Kick his ass SeaBass


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340029#p340029 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Jan 28, 2014 9:23 am[/url]"]BassAddict killed Redbug's fish!
> 
> 
> Kick his ass SeaBass



A few brain cells die every time I read one of your posts...........


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340033#p340033 said:


> BassAddict » Tue Jan 28, 2014 10:36 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340029#p340029 said:
> ...





Hmmmmm stop reading them - ban yourself!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

What to do when it's too cold to fish? Head to a fish auction!!! 
Buy cool fish, drink free beer, eat tacos!!! 

Here's my buys

Syndontis enpterus catfish! 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393861329855.jpg[/attachment]

King tiger pleco 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393861381067.jpg[/attachment]

Also got some grasses and a bag full of baby albino bristle nose plecos I can hopefully raise and sell to get my money back on....... Thanks free beer!!!


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2014)

I like the king tiger I had a few of them 
the albino are also nice I doubt they will last in a tank with cichlids


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah they got beat up when I put them in, this morning I found them buried in the rocks..


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343551#p343551 said:


> BassAddict » Mon Mar 03, 2014 3:59 pm[/url]"]Yeah they got beat up when I put them in, this morning I found them buried in the rocks..


lucky they survived the night it wont be long before they get caught out and are food. 
plecos like peaceful tank mates they need to be feed not just the algae that grows on the sides of the tank.
They love caves. Some need to have drift wood to rasp on to help digestion. 
do you have a 2nd tank that you could let the plecos live in? may be the best choice


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

redbug said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343551#p343551 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict » Mon Mar 03, 2014 3:59 pm[/url]"]Yeah they got beat up when I put them in, this morning I found them buried in the rocks..
> ...



No, I ment to pickup a breeder box for them but got outbid n forgot. Ill probably tip into my lfs and pick one up


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2014)

so your plan is to keep these fish crowded into a breeder box [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

redbug said:


> so your plan is to keep these fish crowded into a breeder box [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X



Beats the alternative for now


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2014)

take the plecos back to the store before you kill them 

or buy a second tank and set the water level to the same height so you only need 1 filter


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2014)

BassAddict is now into slowly killing fish!

Yet another reason he must be banned and soon


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

redbug said:


> take the plecos back to the store before you kill them
> 
> or buy a second tank and set the water level to the same height so you only need 1 filter



Cant, they were bought at a auction, they are safely burried in the rocks once the new filter i order comes im gonna add a 10 gallon grow out tank. Special thanks goes to Ahab and his degenerate gambling habit that made it all possible,!!


----------



## SpecFisher (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome tank! I've always wanted to keep some cichlids.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 4, 2014)

SpecFisher said:


> Awesome tank! I've always wanted to keep some cichlids.



Thanks! Ill post up an updated picture tonight


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343633#p343633 said:


> BassAddict » Tue Mar 04, 2014 7:37 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> SpecFisher said:
> ...




Why don't you post that on a tropical fish web site

HERE: https://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/9213-my-fish-is-gay/


Unless you are keeping those baits in a tinboat you should just. . . . . . .


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 4, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343633#p343633 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict » Tue Mar 04, 2014 7:37 am[/url]"]
> ...



Don't make me drive over there and decide to stay a week.........


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's my latest configuration.


----------



## panFried (Mar 4, 2014)

Uh oh I don't see the crawdad strutting around.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Man thats a beautiful looking tank you got. I dont keep cichlids but I have a 40 breeder with a syndotis cat and a clown knife. I use it as a grow out tank until they can go into my 125 with the other monsters. It has a channel cat 2 Florida gars and a red tail shovelnose hybrid who has currently been having trouble swallowing my suction cups.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2014)

panFried said:


> Uh oh I don't see the crawdad strutting around.



Yea I lost him when my largest black bullhead got through the barricade I made while he was shedding....... Shame if I knew that I would of ate him myself, crayfish are delicious!!! 



jonboatboy said:


> Man thats a beautiful looking tank you got. I dont keep cichlids but I have a 40 breeder with a syndotis cat and a clown knife. I use it as a grow out tank until they can go into my 125 with the other monsters. It has a channel cat 2 Florida gars and a red tail shovelnose hybrid who has currently been having trouble swallowing my suction cups.



Nice, jonboatboy!!! Pictures? As mentioned above I have 2 black bullheads in there (you can see the biggest in the first pic) that I can't wait to find a new home for. They are hold outs from when it was a lake tank. After their gone I want a syndontis multi which was my first choice at the auction but all they had was a breeder group of 5 that went for 120!!!


----------



## redbug (Mar 5, 2014)

where was the auction??


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2014)

redbug said:


> where was the auction??



Union nj red! 
Next years is march 8th


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2014)

BassAddict was up for sale at this auction


He went for negative money - I had to pay someone to take him


And they refused the offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is it spring yet?


----------



## redbug (Mar 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343814#p343814 said:


> BassAddict » Wed Mar 05, 2014 12:24 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> ...


1 a year that sux
I look at aquabid all the time


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Im trying to upload a pic of my tank. So excuse any mistakes because I just got this phone.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 5, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394047512324.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2014)

WoW!!! What does it cost to feed that per week!!!


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Its not that bad. Everyone has been trained to eat hotdogs and frozen shrimp. I just buy a bag of shrimp once a month at walmart while we grocery shop. The big guy eats straight out of my hand. The gars will to but they bit me one time and it hurt a little and bled more then I would've thought.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 5, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394062434795.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394062451386.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 14, 2014)

Juvi King Tiger I got at the auction is finally out of hiding and strutting his stuff!!


----------



## redbug (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice I tried to pull the trigger on 5 of them last night but the price went to high for me 
I am looking at a school of skunk cory cats now so I will see what happens
I just got these guys a week ago


----------



## redbug (Mar 14, 2014)

here are the ones im bidding on now


----------



## masterbaiter (Mar 14, 2014)

a few pics of my 125 gal tank. 2 Oscars jack Dempsey , black belt cichlid , African jewel , 2 plecos


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice Red!!
You win?

Master, nice setup
Got a wide angle


----------



## redbug (Mar 27, 2014)

I really lucked out I lost the first auction the final price went @ $117 that was a bit to high 
Remember these fish will be shipped overnight so that's $40 right there 
the auction came back up this week and I won and only had to pay $60 and that includes shipping 
The fish should be here today


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 27, 2014)

redbug said:


> I really lucked out I lost the first auction the final price went @ $117 that was a bit to high
> Remember these fish will be shipped overnight so that's $40 right there
> the auction came back up this week and I won and only had to pay $60 and that includes shipping
> The fish should be here today



Cool pictures when you do!

With the black bullheads evicted (and soon the common pleco) I've been on there looking for a few syno multies but at $40 just for shipping i might just be better off driving up north and buying them from a forum member......


----------



## redbug (Mar 27, 2014)

check out aquabid the auction I won had free shipping so I am getting at least 8 fish (some add extras) for 60 bucks 
you can find some good deals I look for plecos and corys most times if the seller is fairly local you can get priority mail for 15 bucks 
if I can find the fish I am looking for locally I go that route but finding the plecos I am looking for is tough 
I missed a lot of 3 L264 silver sultan 's for $115 I paid 200 for one locally


----------

